# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 1)



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2017)

*What are your New Years woodworking related resolutions?*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2017)

To finish my shop.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2017)

To clean my Shop

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 31, 2017)

Make more lamp shades!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 31, 2017)

Rocky don't make resolutions! Of no kind!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 31, 2017)

Tony said:


> To clean my Shop



Having seen pics of your shop, if you wanted to get that accomplished by the end of 2018, you should have started about, oh, a year ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 31, 2017)

To end 2018 with the same number of fingers I start it with.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4


----------



## Sprung (Dec 31, 2017)

To finish putting my shop together into a permanent setup and not a situation where I have to move a bunch of stuff around to do anything. It's getting there and will happen this year.

And, with that happening, to start working my way through the project list that has been growing over the last few years, but has had nothing crossed off it yet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2017)

Increase wood supply to an acceptable amount and be breathin a yr from now. As ya getting older- real priorities in life get much clearer. HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## CWS (Dec 31, 2017)

I am going to make my shop more like @Kembo 's shop. First thing is buy more clamps.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 31, 2017)

CWS said:


> I am going to make my shop more like @Kembo 's shop. First thing is buy more clamps.



And a blue lighter?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> And a blue lighter?


and a broom!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Dec 31, 2017)

I’m not big in to resolutions, but I’ve got a couple of pieces to re-turn and gift back to the folks that gave me the wood... 365 days to get that done!

Also, I was going to resolve to stop procrastinating, but I’m going to put that off for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## David Hill (Dec 31, 2017)

More “ goals “ than resolutions—the former are more flexible, _not set in stone._
I plan on turning more different projects to challenge what abilities I might have, and making a dent in my wood stash (so I can collect more! I hate turning down free wood).
The shop _may _get spruced up— I’m not OCD about that. That idiom sticks in my head—- the one about a clean desk being a sign of a sick mind....? I just go bigger.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 31, 2017)

More time on woodworking, less on house projects. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justallan (Jan 1, 2018)

Although I don't do resolutions, I'm going to continue with my goals in life given the time and weather.
I have a huge milling job coming up of pine and probably 20-25 FBE burled trees that have been begging to come to my house for a good while now.
I've already bought a 25x42 shop for my house in town and am waiting on the batch plant to re-open in the spring so I can pour cement.
Run the heck out of the CNC and possibly teach Kimmie to run it also.
Non-woodworking....Fire up the 3D printer and achieve my goal of seeing the look in a kids face when I can give them a prosthetic hand that is specially made for them.
Okay, I won't lie. Making a hand for a kid is partly selfish on my part also, in that it would give me great satisfaction and pride knowing that I'm able to do something like that.
It's kinda a win-win deal for everyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 2, 2018)

Kick the Lymes, clean the shop, lose 20 in fat, find the lathe, breath well again, re-wire the lathe, finish the kid's tree house and welcome a grandson into the mess we call life.

Should have walk closer with God in there too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jan 2, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Increase wood supply to an acceptable amount and be breathin a yr from now. As ya getting older- real priorities in life get much clearer. HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!!



With all that wood you already have I doubt you'll have room for an increased supply, unless you want to drive across town and store it here. I have lots of room

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 2, 2018)

Learn to speak French fluently.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jan 2, 2018)

My goals for 2018, in no specific order;

Take my turning to a new level
Make a jewelry box
Make a wall display shelf something or another
Get back to participating at the Vet's Garage woodworking shop (to help other vet turners take their skills to a new level)
Go visit @Mike1950 and drool over his wood supply
Enjoy life

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> My goals for 2018, in no specific order;
> 
> Take my turning to a new level
> Make a jewelry box
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 2, 2018)

To get sexier

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 2, 2018)

I want to be able to make sawdust on MY schedule ,not on what time I have available.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 2, 2018)

I am fickle in my resolution finding folly and fallacy in the notion that a commitment made while being sleep deprived and drunk at the stroke of midnight is anything that one should hold oneself accountable to for one one hundredth of a century. So without the delusion of making a personal commitment under this scenario I will simply say that if a resolution is what you want I will send @Tony a broom for his shop.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am fickle in my resolution finding folly and fallacy in the notion that a commitment made while being sleep deprived and drunk at the stroke of midnight is anything that one should hold oneself accountable to for one one hundredth of a century. So without the delusion of making a personal commitment under this scenario I will simply say that if a resolution is what you want I will send @Tony a broom for his shop.



I'm good Brother Donny, I have one.








Somewhere.......

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jan 2, 2018)

I vote for a broom kit. @rocky1 or I can help with instructions. @Tony like kits

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 2, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I vote for a broom kit. @rocky1 or I can help with instructions. @Tony like kits


Send some straw, some twine and in the instructions explain where he can pull a stick out of...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jan 2, 2018)

I wish I had thought of that, I would have had it in the mail first thing tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 2, 2018)

Things I “Have” to do - rewire the shop. One leg of power running underground from house to shop failed. Had to split the 220 to get any power at all to the shop to get me through the winter. Right now I have two Lathes and a kiln that are completely dormant.
Things I “want” to do - since I will have all the drywall down to rewire, I think it would be prudent to spray foam insulation in all the walls, them replace the cheap roll up doors. That will make all seasons more comfortable, the shop more sound proof and save a tin of money heating it. 
All if that require emptying it all together. I suspect I have just a good a chance of seeing the Easter Bunny...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 6, 2018)

To start rethinking about basic safety 
with my tools and get out of the “get it done quickly “ mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> Things I “Have” to do - rewire the shop. One leg of power running underground from house to shop failed. Had to split the 220 to get any power at all to the shop to get me through the winter. Right now I have two Lathes and a kiln that are completely dormant.
> Things I “want” to do - since I will have all the drywall down to rewire, I think it would be prudent to spray foam insulation in all the walls, them replace the cheap roll up doors. That will make all seasons more comfortable, the shop more sound proof and save a tin of money heating it.
> All if that require emptying it all together. I suspect I have just a good a chance of seeing the Easter Bunny...



You won’t regret the spray foam. We live in an old house (1920s), and my shop is much nicer than the house when the weather is too hot or cold. You won’t have to empty the shop... shouldn’t need much more room than you need to put up new sheet rock. A little plastic over the tools, and it’ll be done before you know it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2018)

Tclem said:


> To get sexier



Should try somethin doable not wish for a miracle!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

